# WHAT WEIGHT OIL SHOULD I USE



## bobvw (Sep 22, 2008)

hey my 2.0 has about 165,000 miles and i drive kinda hard.is it okay to use 10 40 oil or what???


----------



## nebilex (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WHAT WEIGHT OIL SHOULD I USE (bobvw)*

I use 5W30... got about the same mileage on mine...


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: WHAT WEIGHT OIL SHOULD I USE (bobvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobvw* »_hey my 2.0 has about 165,000 miles and i drive kinda hard.is it okay to use 10 40 oil or what???

















I'd use 5w40, or 5w30.....it gets cold in NY


----------



## littlecjetta94 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: WHAT WEIGHT OIL SHOULD I USE (rajvosa71000)*

i use amsoil 10 40 extened life and it works great


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: WHAT WEIGHT OIL SHOULD I USE (littlecjetta94)*

What weights are people using on their more modified engines, such as bigger turbos?
I currently run Royal Purple's 10w-30 down here in Florida...


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: WHAT WEIGHT OIL SHOULD I USE (Boosted96GSX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted96GSX* »_What weights are people using on their more modified engines, such as bigger turbos?
I currently run Royal Purple's 10w-30 down here in Florida... 

Well Royal Purple is not on the VW approved list, plus 1.8T guys use 5w40 or 5w30 weight


----------



## Boosted96GSX (May 29, 2007)

*Re: WHAT WEIGHT OIL SHOULD I USE (rajvosa71000)*

Yeah I knew it wasnt approved, but I have run it for a long time in my Jetta's and in my GSX without any issues and have been very happy with it. 
I felt that 5w30 was too thin, I need a change soon, so I was debating between 5w30 and 10w30. Just wanted to see if I could get some opinions and explanations.
I appreciate your response, good info... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

